# UN Programme of Action on small arms and light weapons



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Programme of Action to Prevent, Combat and Eradicate the Illicit Trade in Small Arms and Light Weapons in All Its Aspects Implementation Plan 2012-2018




====================



8. To improve the management of small arms and light weapons stockpiles, in
particular by implementing adequate standards and procedures for stockpile
safety and security, including the responsible disposal, preferably through
destruction, of surpluses;



=====================




19. To encourage States, who have not done so, to consider ratifying or acceding to
related international legal instruments; and



20. To facilitate cooperation with civil society and academia in activities related to
the prevention, combat and eradication of the illicit trade in small arms and
light weapons in all its aspects.



======================




http://www.poa-iss.org/RevCon2/Docu... 06 06 PoA Implementation Plan_zero draft.pdf



The UN Programme of Action on small arms and light weapons provides the framework for activities to counter the illicit trade in such arms.



http://www.poa-iss.org/RevCon2/


http://www.poa-iss.org/PoA/PoA.aspx




Greetings Michigan hunters et al, 


does this seem to bother anyone ? 

some of the language in this is disturbing. 

should we be concerned? 



kind regards,
terry


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Anytime you mention America and the United Nations in the same sentance we *ALL* should be worried. However, if this administration tries to force the American citizens to conform to U.N. policies, I see a BIG storm on the horizon. FRANK


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Arms Trade Treaty Conference

Press Statement Victoria Nuland Department Spokesperson, Office of the Spokesperson Washington, DC

July 27, 2012

The United States supports the outcome today at the Arms Trade Treaty Conference. While the Conference ran out of time to reach consensus on a text, it will report its results and the draft text considered back to the UN General Assembly (UNGA). The United States supports a second round of negotiations, conducted on the basis of consensus, on the Treaty next year; we do not support a vote in the UNGA on the current text. The illicit trafficking of conventional arms is an important national security concern for the United States. While we sought to conclude this months negotiations with a Treaty, more time is a reasonable request for such a complex and critical issue. The current text reflects considerable positive progress, but it needs further review and refinement.

With that in mind, we will continue to work towards an Arms Trade Treaty that will contribute to international security, protect the sovereign right of states to conduct legitimate arms trade, and meet the objectives and concerns that we have been articulating throughout the negotiation, including not infringing on the constitutional right of our citizens to bear arms. The United States took a principled stand throughout these negotiations that international trade in conventional arms is a legitimate enterprise that is and should remain regulated by the individual nations themselves, and we continue to believe that any Arms Trade Treaty should require states to develop their own national regulations and controls and strengthen the rule of law regarding arms sales.

We support an Arms Trade Treaty because we believe it will make a valuable contribution to global security by helping to stem illicit arms transfers, and we will continue to look for ways for the international community to work together to improve the international arms transfer regime so that weapons arent transferred to people who would abuse them.


http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/ps/2012/07/195622.htm


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Bonz 54 said:


> Anytime you mention America and the United Nations in the same sentance we *ALL* should be worried. *However, if this administration tries to force the American citizens to conform to U.N.* policies, I see a BIG storm on the horizon. FRANK


+1 to that though it should be written that if any Administration tries to force US citizens to conform the UN policies.
Do not believe for a moment that the Arab spring will not come here.."Our" Gov is already taking steps...


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

gundogguy said:


> Do not believe for a moment that the Arab spring will not come here..


Heaven forbid that the American people should take to the streets and demand that the government respond to the public instead of being the lapdogs of lobbyists. I suppose we're better off voting for the Dempublicans and maintaining the status quo.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4193817#post4193817







terry said:


> Programme of Action to Prevent, Combat and Eradicate the Illicit Trade in Small Arms and Light Weapons in All Its Aspects Implementation Plan 2012-2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

Wondering why this thread was started under wildlife diseases.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Shotgun said:


> Wondering why this thread was started under wildlife diseases.




good question. my bad. you want me to delete it ?


kind regards,
terry


p.s. updated, editited ;


i will have to admit there shotgun, i let my passion for the my right to protect my family blind me as to where i was posting. 

just delete the whole dang thread if anyone is offended there moderator, this probably was the wrong place to post it. ...


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

terry said:


> good question. my bad. you want me to delete it ?
> 
> 
> kind regards,
> ...


Terry,

You posted it in the right section.

Wildlife Diseases = The American SHEEPLE. They number in the millions here in America. Its worse than CWD or Hoof In Mouth. Much worse, It's passed on to their offspring and very infectious to the stupid ones.


----------

